# Scooter's Halloween!



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We only left this on for a few minutes to quickly take the photos! He acted just like he did when we'd put the inflatable collar on him so we had to hurry. Poor baby...my daughter said he looks suicidal!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Your DD is right!! But oh how cute!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

LOL... love that expression!! Good thing you took it off quick... he is awfully cute though!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The cutest jack o lantern I have seen  Mine hate headwear!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Scooter is thinking-"This is a trick,now I better get a treat"!!!!ound:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Aww, cute...but I have to say your DD is right.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Poor Scooter! Doesn't really look like he's having a Happy Halloween! Cute photo though!

Suzy


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy Halloween Scooter and all you other Havs!!! 
Love the 3 L's and a D - but Lily and Deacon were the only ones to stand still!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Haha, poor Scooter! Give him an extra treat tonight!

Laurie, great photos - I love those jingle collars!


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> We only left this on for a few minutes to quickly take the photos! He acted just like he did when we'd put the inflatable collar on him so we had to hurry. Poor baby...my daughter said he looks suicidal!


Ann, how cute!

Cuba was a bumblebee for the Halloween party at one of his daycares, but I didn't get any picture. He definitely didn't like being a bee and shook his head until his antenna fell off. When I came to pick him up (he threw up in the car on the way there and I had to get something to clean it up), one of his wings was hanging on by a thread. He was so cute!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Esperanita said:


> Ann, how cute!
> 
> Cuba was a bumblebee for the Halloween party at one of his daycares, but I didn't get any picture. He definitely didn't like being a bee and shook his head until his antenna fell off. When I came to pick him up (he threw up in the car on the way there and I had to get something to clean it up), one of his wings was hanging on by a thread. He was so cute!


LOL, they're funny little guys aren't they! Sorry he got sick though.


----------

